# Hello I"m New to the Forum.



## Kittypaws1018 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello,  


My name is Anne  and I am 43 single lady from Ontario Canada. I live with my parents and I am a big cat owner. I just adore cats as well as other animals such as horses, dolphins , killer whales, sharks and even dinosaurs although they are extinct. lol. :lol: My interests are: reading, watching tv and movies, playing on the computer, pets/animals.  I am a big RMS Titanic history buff. I also love country and 50's , 60's and 70's music. I am big Shania Twain fan. :jump 


My two cats are named Misty and Taffy. Taffy is a 3 year old calico female spayed and I've had her for two years now. Misty is a 2 year old grey tabby female spayed with a white chest, belly and feet.  I have had Misty since January 2006. 


I have worked with animals all my adult life.  I owned animals throughout my life. I worked on a thoroughbred farm for two and a half years in a broodmare barn (mares, foals, breeding) and I also worked for a year on a hunter/jumper farm after that. I have also done a few years of dog grooming and I do groom my neighbour's dog twice a year for some money. :lol: 


Right now I'm on disability due to my depression :? which I'm on medication for the illness. I also have diabetes type 2 and a thyroid problem which I am on treatment for as well. :?  

I hope I learn alot about cats  and get to know other cat owners in here and have some kitty friends. I know I'll love this place alot as I just adore cats so much.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Anne,

You'll like it here! :lol: 

Marie


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you join us Anne, we're all kitty crazy people :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

n/a


----------



## Kittypaws1018 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for the kind welcome. I know I will.


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome! I'm sure you'll learn a lot here... I know I did :]


----------

